# Wooden stopper



## beckyreedde (Jun 5, 2021)

I purchased this bottle locally. I love this flask! The wooden stopper has me intrigued. It appears to be handmade. I can not remove it. Anyone seen a stopper like this or have more information? TIA 








Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 5, 2021)

That's a really weird thing.  Is it too wide to fit through the mouth of the bottle like it looks in the photo?  I haven't got a clue what the purpose of that would be but it would have needed to be added in the factory if that's the case.


----------



## beckyreedde (Jun 5, 2021)

The stopper can not be removed, but only lifted slightly. The stopper has a "crossbar" piece of wood that appears to be locked by small protruding wooden pieces. I guess if I filled with "spirits" I'd be able to take a sip, but it would be difficult to fill. The maker's mark on the bottom is a small diamond... Diamond Glass Works, Royersford perhaps. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogo (Jun 5, 2021)

It looks like the start of a novelty project.  The 'puzzle in a bottle'  type.   Certainly not original to the flask.


----------



## beckyreedde (Jun 5, 2021)

It is definitely a puzzle! I just love it! The diagonal fluting forms small diamonds. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------

